# Remis top roof vents



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Does anyone know who might stock the seals for the Remis sliding roof lights?


----------



## ubuntu1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*seals*

If you know which model, size, age etc. then we might be able to help.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thank you. They are new. One is a Remi-top tilt and slide 400x400, the other is a Remi-top 2 tilt and slide 600x600.
It is the seal that fits around the top and which reduces the ventilation gap.


----------

